# Bought This Today



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

I was looking for a 2254 Seamaster to wear everyday but this came along and had to be -










It's a 321 cal and the case number dates it as 1964 I think S 105.003-64


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

The movement number dates it as 1965 which is cool 'cos it's the yeaqr I was born.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

That is my holy grail :notworthy: Oh I wish I had the money to get a 1969 one :crybaby:

Lovely watch, wear in good health my friend you lucky ba..... :thumbup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Excellent find Arbs :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Omega'd that's nice! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Arbs,

Nice one .

Was it love at first sight or did you give yourself the hard sell.

Either way it looks superb.

regards steve


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Outstanding Sir,well done on bagging that classic! :yes2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful, is it kosher to ask what the sale price was?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great pick up


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

It was one of those times when you just go for it. I knew of it and showed it the missus. We both kind of agreed that we both wanted it, I think these look good on Wimmin too. I already have a 2004 Speedmaster but this is different if you know what I mean.

It's mint inside, has that little disc cover. It was owned by the same guy all it's life, apparently he paid Â£60 for it around the time it was new.

I've paid going rate for it, not got it cheap but it seems different to others.

Also there's a good chance that this is the actual one worn by Buzz Aldrin, you never know


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Beautiful, is it kosher to ask what the sale price was?


Funny you being from Durham. I was in Greensboro the other week...

Took the kids to Hooters amongst other things !


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Arbs said:


> ....Also there's a good chance that this is the actual one worn by Buzz Aldrin, you never know


I suspect that watch would have a NASA serial number etched into it.


----------

